# batteries going flat - comanche with solar panel



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi everyone
I visited my Comanche today to check all was well. Disappointed to find the cab and leisure batteries at just over 11volts. I've put a small solar panel onto the cab battery to try and help that but I'm wondering how the solar panel on the roof is configured? Do I have to switch anything anywhere to get the solar panel to charge the leisure batteries etc? Can it be configured to charge the cab battery as well?
I noted that the aerial is still powered up even though the isolator for the entertainment system is to off.
Anyone any bright ideas? V keen to get a wiring diagram from somewhere?
Please remember that I'm recovering from a hip replacement and that's why the motorhome is in store for a while.
Thanks everyone, merry Christmas to all my readers!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Normally the solar is permanently connected and operates all on its own.
Is it in the shade? has it got any leaves or debris on it? things to check


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Because the solar panel cells are connected in series, if one is covered over, the whole output can be lost.

As Techno100 says above, check that the panel is clean, although with all the wind and rain we've been having it should be sparkling!

Peter


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Cossieg,

If you have the factory fitted solar panel, it is configured to charge both cab and leisure batteries. Mine keeps both batteries charged when left for several weeks.

You mention the aerial being powered up. I assume you are referring to the signal amplifier. Using the isolation switch for the entertainment system does not isolate the amplifier. If it's anything like my Cheyenne, there is a switch on the amplifier itself and a red LED to indicate whether it's live or not.

If your amplifier has been left powered up, this is almost certainly the source of your power drain.

Roger


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If the "Small Solar Panel" for the engine battery is one of those 5w. dash units, they are next to useless.

Ray.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

It might be an idea to check the solar panel controller. 

When we recently changed our van I wasn't convinced ours was working correctly. Now having replaced it even in the recent wet and grey weather the new one is keeping our batteries up to charge even though the alarm is armed and the truma is ticking over to keep the chill off the van


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Make sure the shut down button is off on the PSU. This ensures everything is off and nothing should be draining the batteries. I had the same problem as you last winter.

A visit to my local dealer suggested that the power button left on was the reason for the flat batteries. I have had no problems this winter and the factory fitted solar panel keeps the batteries topped up.

Hope this helps

Nidge


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

*Bit more needed*



nidge1 said:


> Hi,
> Make sure the shut down button is off on the PSU. This ensures everything is off and nothing should be draining the batteries. I had the same problem as you last winter.
> 
> A visit to my local dealer suggested that the power button left on was the reason for the flat batteries. I have had no problems this winter and the factory fitted solar panel keeps the batteries topped up.
> ...


Many thanks for all the suggestions/help.

I'll check the power to the status aerial for a power switch.

Midge, where is the shutdown switch on the PSU.

Cheers


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

On my 2011 Apache the shut down button is on the far left of the PSU.

Nidge


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a small slide switch on the underside of the Status control box on ours (actually there are two) one of these is the on/off switch and the other determines the amount of boost the signal gets (Hi/Lo).

This on / off switch needs to be switched off in order to avoid draining the battery.

I believe (from memory) that it is the right hand of the two switches when viewed from the front and is on the underside......

Diagram below

Dave


----------

